# Monadnock Trial



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The "Flying Swiffer", as Kodi has been dubbed, had another great trial this weekend.

Trial 1: 
Level 2 - score 202, 
Level 3 - score 209 First place! (big class and our first win at Level 3)

Trial 2:
Level 2 - score 209 Third place
Level 3 - score 205

So two more legs toward his ARCHEX!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay Karen and Kodi!! Good job.

It's funny, I've been saying I should have named Brody Swiffer instead...cuz he looks like a mop and he picks up everything in his fur!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats to you and Kodi that's awesome. I loved the backwards hops in the second video, so cute. I decided we're going to try and get our CGC in September so I'm on a mission to get Timmy comfortable with supervised separation, he's such a mamma's boy. I'm going to start leaving him with friends for short periods during our morning group walk, I'll go hide behind a car of something. He's got everything else down pat, but he wants his mom! :frusty:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is so adorable with his little leaps straight up into the air. Congratulations!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

GOOD JOB, Karen and Kodi. Sorry, couldn't resist:wink: Love the little Kodi signature leaps. He certainly is a proud puppy, as he should be. Once again, guys, great trials and video. Keep 'me coming.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Whoo-hoo! Go Kodi!:cheer2: It's fun to see Kodi in action. I _*love*_ his gorgeous flowing coat!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Monadnock trials*



jabojenny said:


> Congrats to you and Kodi that's awesome. I loved the backwards hops in the second video, so cute. I decided we're going to try and get our CGC in September so I'm on a mission to get Timmy comfortable with supervised separation, he's such a mamma's boy. I'm going to start leaving him with friends for short periods during our morning group walk, I'll go hide behind a car of something. He's got everything else down pat, but he wants his mom! :frusty:


Great idea, Jenny, having Timmy try to get used to being away from his Mommy for a while. Bailey, who as you know looked just like Timmy, (not trying to beat a dead horse) lol, failed his CGC because he appeared a little anxious when I left the room. He was always a Mama's boy and it did him in. He passed everything else with flying colors, though, so it was kind of heartbreaking that he missed the very last segment of the test. Good luck with Timmy. It's great that you have lots of time before the test.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wonderful....he is smart as can be!! The time you put in on all the training certainly shows. Thanks for sharing your videos with us!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

OH Kodi, so adorable and so smart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice Job! I am so Jealous!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great job, Karen and Kodi! Fun to watch you guys work as a team!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> Great idea, Jenny, having Timmy try to get used to being away from his Mommy for a while. Bailey, who as you know looked just like Timmy, (not trying to beat a dead horse) lol, failed his CGC because he appeared a little anxious when I left the room. He was always a Mama's boy and it did him in. He passed everything else with flying colors, though, so it was kind of heartbreaking that he missed the very last segment of the test. Good luck with Timmy. It's great that you have lots of time before the test.


That's so funny how similar Bailey and Timmy seem to be, I'm sure Bailey was the sweetest pup ever. I'm flattered that he loves me so much, my daughters never had separation anxiety, so I've never really dealt with this before. I'm sure my doting on the little prince doesn't help either. I'm afraid this will be his nemesis too. Unfortunately Timmy is not appearing a little anxious he's totally freaking out.  I'm not in a hurry to do the test, it's ongoing at my training center, but setting a time frame will give me incentive. Funny thing is my SIL has a PWD who does therapy work and she's never had to leave him with anyone.


----------

